# GF4ti4200turbo vs. GF4ti4400



## Paule (2. Januar 2003)

Da ich mir bald einen neuen Rechner , und natürlich auch eine neue Graka kaufen will/muss ,würde ich gerne mal eure Meinung hören , welche Karte besser/schneller ist...in meinem Blickfeld sind die gf4ti4200 turbo von albatron  für 180€ und die GF4ti4400 von Asus , da die geforce 4ti4200 turbo schon von Hause aus  mit höheren Taktferquenzen ausgestattet ist , und es schon ein preiunterschied von ca. 60€ ist zu der gf4ti 4400 von asus....
Oder lässt sich die geforce von asus auch noch recht gut übertakten?
könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen?
oder auch eine Andre , mit recht guter Preisleistung...?
Ich würde mich freuen , wenn ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung ein wenig helfen könntet,
euer Paule


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. Januar 2003)

Ich würde die Ti4200 empfehlen, da der Unterschied zur 4400er schon unübertaktet nur minimal ist und den höheren Preis nicht rechtfertig. Von Asus Karten rate ich grundsätzlich ab, da sie in der Regel +20-35 € nur Aufgrund des Namens kosten und jede Menge kostenloser und unnötiger Schnickschnack mitgeliefert wird.
Ich hab' seit Weihnachten auch eine GeForce 4 4200 und bin bis jetzt rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

ich hab mir jetzt was ganz andres überlegt , udn hol mir ne radeon 9700  da ich die ti4200 turbo nicht mehr finde , die war wohl sehr shcnell wech , schade  und dann takte ich mir die ati 9700 noch etwas auf , dann ist sie wie die pro und dann bin ich sehr sehr zufreiden  danke nochmal AS , aber ich finde den Preis von Asus für die ti4400 mit knapp 250€ nicht so sehr teuer...

grüße
Paule


----------

